# [HARDWARE] USB-Drucker

## smokecd

Hab vorhin im kernel usb-printer support aktiviert und bin den how-to's auf http://www.linuxprinting.org sowie auf http://www.gentoo.org gefolgt, aber trotzdem ist der Drucker nicht in /dev/usb/lp0 zu finden.

Vieleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen.

btw. hab auch schon den kernel auf 2.4.22 upgedatet, scheint aber nichts geholfen zu haben.

Drucker: Epson Stylus CX 3200

[mod edit]

Titel angepasst

beforegod

----------

## reptile

das da:

```

modprobe printer

modprobe usb-[u/o]hci

```

tuts nicht?

----------

## rincewind

HI !

Mir ist aufgefallen, das cups das falsche device anspricht,

ich hab hier cups-1.1.19.r1 und der versucht usb printer mit /dev/usblp0 anzusprechen, gentoos devfs nennt es imho besser /dev/usb/lp0. 

mit 

```
 ln -sf /dev/usblp0 /dev/usb/lp0
```

 sollte es wieder klappen.

gruss rince

Edit ian!:

Doppler gelöscht.

----------

## rincewind

danke ian!

hatte probleme mit opera heut morgen, erzählte mir immer "server closed connection" grrrrr.

gruss rince

----------

## smokecd

hm, das device lp0 ist bei mir unter /dev/usb/ überhaupt nicht vorhanden  :Sad: 

----------

## smokecd

 *reptile wrote:*   

> das da:
> 
> ```
> 
> modprobe printer
> ...

 

ne, irgendwie auch nicht:

modprobe: Can't locate module printer

Hab aber das usb-printer modul fest in den kernel einkompiliert.

----------

## toskala

wennst etwas fest eincompilierst dann kannst es auch als modul nimmer ansprechen.

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Bau das USB ZEug mal als Modul(e), lade die erwähnten dann mit modprobe und wenns dann immer noch nicht will, zeig uns doch mal den relevanten Ausschnitt von dmesg...

----------

## smokecd

Also bei modprobe printer kommt das:

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/usb/printer.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/usb/printer.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/usb/printer.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/usb/printer.o: insmod printer failed

und bei dmesg wird mir z.B. das hier angezeigt:

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

 :Sad: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Ich hab auch einen USB-Drucker (HP Laserjet 1000). Achtung! Kernel 2.6.0-test6-mm1!

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 *Quote:*   

> ## USB (Maus, Drucker)
> 
> usbcore
> 
> usbmouse
> ...

 

DMesg

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs
> 
> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub
> 
> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbmouse
> ...

 

----------

## smokecd

was ist eigentlich dieses usbcore? das steht bei mir nirgends

----------

## tobimat80

usbcore erhält man, wenn man generell USB im Kernel aktiviert (als Modul wohlgemerkt). Dazu muss man noch ein USB Printer Modul haben, um einen USB-Printer überhaupt anzusprechen (wie z.B printer, oder usblp)

Gruß

Tobi

----------

## smokecd

also den usbprinter support hab ich ja im kernel aktivert, aber sowas wie usbcore find ich bei dmesg nirgends  :Sad: 

----------

## ralph

 *smokecd wrote:*   

> also den usbprinter support hab ich ja im kernel aktivert, aber sowas wie usbcore find ich bei dmesg nirgends 

 

Aber das scheint doch genau das Problem zu sein, dass du usb-support nicht im kernel drin hast.

Dann kannst du es natürlich auch nicht finden und usb läuft dann natürlich auch nicht.

Schau halt einfach nochmal nach, ob du es drin hast, oder nicht.

----------

## smokecd

Es ist aber drin:

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

----------

## smokecd

*push*

----------

## phasezero

Gibt es mittlerweile eine lösung dazu?? Ich hab das selbe Problem nur wenn ich 

```
modprobe printer
```

eingebe erhalte ich 

```
modprobe: Can't locate module printer
```

und bei 

```
modprobe usb [u/o]
```

 erhalte ich 

```
modprobe: Can't locate module o] which is needed for [u/o]
```

usb ist im Kernel aktiviert

----------

## smokecd

kann denn sonst niemand helfen?

----------

## Macrobiotus

Bau einfach die USB-Unterstützung auch als Modul(e) und lade die dann erstmal per Hand.

"Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichörnchen"

Schritt für Schritt vorgehen. Manchmal geht´s halt nur wenn man die gewünschten Eigenschaften als Modul baut, manchmal nur wenn sie eincompiliert sind   ...  und manchmal findet man den Fehler, an dem es wirklich liegt   :Wink: 

Ich jedenfalls hab Module lieber, da man dann per lsmod erkennen kann ob sie geladen sind oder nicht.

----------

## phasezero

Tja, so geschehen ich bin auch mittlerweile einen Schritt weiter. Ich habe es geschafft ein /dev/usblp0 zu bekommen.

```

dmesg | grep usb

```

liefert mir jetzt auch

```

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf882f000, IRQ 11

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.3, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf8831000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb.c: registered new driver hid

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x57c/0x2800) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x3f0/0x6104) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 23:19:00 Nov  6 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x6104

```

Jetzt gibt es nur noch folgendes Problem. Mein Drucker Modell hat sich inzwischen von einem DeskJet 930c auf ein DeskJet 5652 geändert. Nachdem ich die Installation so durchgeführt habe wie auf http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_5652 tut sich dennoch nichts.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Hat bereits jemand einen solchen Drucker zum laufen bekommen und weiß vielleicht irgendwelche Besonderheiten??

greetz

Phase

----------

## malachay

Hi,

hast du dir schon das Printing-HOWTO von gentoo.org zu Herzen genommen?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

Hatte gestern auch auf einmal Probleme mit dem drucken (muss zugeben ich druck nicht so oft, und bei irgend einem Update hatte es wohl irgendwas verhauen), hab dann einfach cups, foomatic und ghostscript reemerged, jetzt gehts wieder.

----------

